# Camo Dip



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone ever tried this? If so, how did it work out for you?

$99.00 kit

http://www.camodipkit.com/index.htm


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't tried it, but I wouldn't mind dipping a glock in digi camo... 99 seems steep.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My boss-man is starting up a "dippin" business and I don't think he charges too much over the cost of the kit. He went through a week long school and has all the goodies to do it right. I think the kits would be a pain and probably easy to screw up. If you get it and do it, document it and let us know how it goes....I'll check w/ my boss-man and see ifin he's ready fer me to throw out some advertising fer him!!!!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I have seen tim (baywatch) dip some things and have talked to others that have done it you need a water tank and the water at the right temp.Also it not just the dipping you need to coat it with something to protect the dipping after you are done.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

On link it says kit comes with base paint and matte finish clear coat. Look cool so if you do it please post some pics. AU


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Aqua Uno said:


> On link it says kit comes with base paint and matte finish clear coat. Look cool so if you do it please post some pics. AU


I can't paint, I know I would screw this up. I keep waiting for someone to start doing it at a decent price (Not say there isn't someone already out there doing that, just not found them) and does not have a long wait.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The only issue with dipping is it is NOT durable. Even the factory camo guns that are coated using this process look like crap within a couple seasons of hard use. And for only a few bucks more you can get a Cerra Kote finish that will out live you.

The camo looks good, but the game never know the difference....


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Anyone ever tried this? If so, how did it work out for you?
> 
> $99.00 kit
> 
> http://www.camodipkit.com/index.htm


Yes we have used several of their kits with good success. I would suggest practicing on some smaller scrap items, but once you get the hang of it, it looks like a pro did it...


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

I tried it on some antlers one time and kit worked fine but like anything I didn't know the small things to look for like it won't wrap all the aroung something round.


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is another site that offers brand name camo dip kits like Realtree and Muddygirl - www.camoDIY.com


----------



## Codslayer (Mar 2, 2012)

I order a kit and have done 4 Skulls, 1 Rifle Stock, 1 Theramcell & 1 Picture Frame. Everything turned out awesome. I will try to post pics. It was a very easy process. I still have enough to do a couple more things.


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Holy crap!!!!!! make sure you read everything , every review , watch every you tube vid, a buddy and I bought a bunch of film and activator........most madding thing I have ever tried. There are so many variables you may get it right the first time or not. film thickness, quality, manufacture , humidity, ambient temperature , water temp, size and shape of your piece, type of activator ,quantity if said activator, spray pattern , droplet size/ how fine is the mist, again quantity, surface prep, did the chem you do prep with compatible with the activator, once you get it in the water getting it out. again with the amount of activator and how you lay it on the film, did I mention the activator....or the water temp. how about the perfect tome to let the activator activate. again the the quantity......AAHHHHHGGGGG..... I got so fed up I took all my stuff to a guy who did has a small side business, turns out I may have gotten a bad batch of film, or it was the wrong kind of activator, of it was the film , he couldn't get it work correctly either. so in the end I have like 10 rolls of awesome looking film, all of it may have been ruined because I opened it up to look at it while I was in my garage and it was exposed to the humidity , who knows. good luck and god speed, keep the firearms unloaded and in the house , just incase you get that fed up. haha


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Codslayer said:


> I order a kit and have done 4 Skulls, 1 Rifle Stock, 1 Theramcell & 1 Picture Frame. Everything turned out awesome. I will try to post pics. It was a very easy process. I still have enough to do a couple more things.


What pattern do you have....I need an action/barrel in realtree hardwood...


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

Codslayer said:


> I order a kit and have done 4 Skulls, 1 Rifle Stock, 1 Theramcell & 1 Picture Frame. Everything turned out awesome. I will try to post pics. It was a very easy process. I still have enough to do a couple more things.


I'd love to see some pics


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Cerakote maybe...*

For a few dollars more you can get it Cerakoted which will last a lot longer than than a dip. You can do the digital camo in what ever color you want. I have had this guy do a couple of my guns and I love how they turn out. Here is a link to his website. He is in Mobile, AL.
http://www.customguncoatingandrepairs.com/default.html


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

We tried one of the camo dip kits and are very pleased with the results...


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

*CeraKote and Hydro Dip*

I cerakoted my gun first then camo dipped it. I want the protection of cerakote but wanted a camo pattern which cerakote does not offer. I like it and it turned out better than I expected.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Well what is the word from the bossman:whistling:



Jason said:


> My boss-man is starting up a "dippin" business and I don't think he charges too much over the cost of the kit. He went through a week long school and has all the goodies to do it right. I think the kits would be a pain and probably easy to screw up. If you get it and do it, document it and let us know how it goes....I'll check w/ my boss-man and see ifin he's ready fer me to throw out some advertising fer him!!!!


----------



## bluec (Dec 15, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Anyone ever tried this? If so, how did it work out for you?
> 
> $99.00 kit
> 
> http://www.camodipkit.com/index.htm


Just used our 3rd kit from them... LOVE this stuff....


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Never tried it myself but good ole rattle can works really well and blends in like you wouldn't believe and is at least as durable as dipping. The randomness in the colors, contrast, and pattern you create will hide your gun better than any sticks and leaves pattern you can buy.


----------

